# Reheating Fried Chicken



## hollygspencer (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi, first time poster, although long-time reader. 
Catering next Saturday, outdoor wedding reception for 175. The venue is about 1 hr away from me. The event is southern, family style, shrimp and grits, fried chicken, sweet potato biscuits with country ham, spinach gratin, baked apples. Everything will hold fine in cambros except the chicken.

Subing chicken out to local chicken place (they wanted local, free range, organic, so i'm cutting up chickens and taking it to them to fry) On location at a home, i have a double oven (home, not commerical) and could bring a small portable convection oven too. It's basically one piece per person since this is a really big meal so i have 175 pieces of chicken to reheat and i need suggestions of the best method.

Also, opinions on whether i should have the chicken place fry the chickens the night before or that morning.

Thanks for your input! the weather is looking great and i think it's going to be an awsome event, and great exposure for us, but i MUST have crispy chicken!


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

Deep fry can also helps you to have a crispy chicken. But you can also advice them to deep fry it so that they could achieve crispy one.


----------

